# Motorola SB5100 modem and Linksys WRT54G Router issues



## DontCountToday (Sep 13, 2007)

OK so because the internet at my house is shut off for a few days, i've temporarily moved into my mothers' house. awesome huh? less awesome, is that even though i brought my computer and router, i cant use it. 

my moms' setup is this: she has the motorola modem (sb5100) connected directly to her PC. If i attempt to plug in the modem to the router and router to computer, i get nothing on her computer. yes yes yes i reset them for the appropriate amount of time, restarted computer, even redid connection wizard and STILL i dont have internet. even more odd is that I cannot even access the router from the computer. the address to do so, as most know, is 192.168.1.1 and when i try to do this, it just sits there, and eventually goes to the "cannot load page" ********.

OK so i thought maybe its something weird with my moms' computer because she has never used a router. so then i undo it all and plug my computer in, and the same damn thing, no matter what i do. i cant even get access to the router.

this leaves me to believe that it has something to do with the connection between the router and the modem. 

please god please....any ideas? using my moms' computer is as useless (almost) as not having one to use


***by the way, i am connected via ethernet not wireless


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

